# Thread for Southern by Choice



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 28, 2015)

@Southern by choice... this thread is for you!
I just want to say I really appreciate you and look up to you.  Glad I've been able to meet you now that I joined BYH! 
So I found out you haven't been feeling too good... just got the idea to start this thread, and here I am.  Anyone who wants to post anything for Southern, please go right ahead!

 and much prayers Southern!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2015)

I will say that Southern is my greatest cheerleader for my dairy. I traveled from CA to NC to visit some dairies last year and I spent a week with her and her family. We had never met other than on BYH. I invited myself to her home    and she accepted my self invitation. I had a great time, she made me feel totally welcomed and at home;  it was a fabulous week, went by way too fast,  and I am so blessed to know her and her family. I wish we lived closer.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey Southern - just know that you are appreciated!  Hope you get your health issues straightened out quickly and get back to full speed!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you for all you do  Southern! You have been such a great source for all the silly questions I have had  Many thoughts and prayers from our farm to yours! 

This was a great idea Blessedwithgoats!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 29, 2015)

I love this idea! Southern, you have sometimes been the only person willing to comment on my wacky posts!  And always in such a kind and helpful way. We are all rooting for you to feel better and the pups to train themselves, really


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2015)

If anyone has ever spoken to Southern on the phone, you will know what I mean when I say you better have some time blocked off, and you better have a full charge on your cell phone.


Get well soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 29, 2015)

Hang in there @Southern by choice, you still have to add rabbits


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Southern, you've been an inspiration to me and so many others! Try to step back for a bit, relax, and get yourself back in good health! I'll do what I can to help by taking one little (OK, not so little anymore) bundle of fur off your hands!!    Take care of yourself Lady!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2015)

@Latestarter we expect pictures of that bundle.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 30, 2015)

@Southern by choice - sorry to hear you're not feeling well - best thoughts they figure it out and fix it fast!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 30, 2015)

I really hate to see anyone having issues and especially not someone with as many irons in the fire that you have.

Wish you the best and get well soon.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 30, 2015)

I have to say, I think my first Pyr Nala may have been re homed if it was not for Southern. Her advise really helped me understand LGD's. We now have 3 and LOVE them all. She helped me work through Nala's issues.
At home we call you our LGD MENTOR.   Get well soon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think it obvious that we love you Southern and that we have all come to depend on your advice and expertise in many things!  Get well soon...you are loved.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 1, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> I think it obvious that we love you Southern and that we have all come to depend on your advice and expertise in many things!  Get well soon...you are loved.


Agreed!! We love you Southern!!


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2015)

I had to go and make Southern's day just a little sadder... and happier at the same time... Saying goodbye to Orange



 
So about 28 hours ago, Mel for "mellow" started on a road trip   This is how he spent most of it:


 
Pleasant dreams... when the road wasn't too bumpy:


 
And finally... after what seemed forever, HOME at last!


 
Settling down to the serious busioness of "first treats"!


 
Right at home now


----------



## babsbag (May 3, 2015)

Glad you had a safe trip with your new boy and thanks for pictures. I know he will be a great addition to your farm.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 5, 2015)

Anyone hear how she's doing??


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 5, 2015)

Last I knew, @babsbag said Southern was doing okay, and getting ready to sell some pups and goats.


----------



## promiseacres (May 6, 2015)

Praying, hoping all is ok!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2015)

TO ALL OF YOU!
How sweet that you all are thinking of me. 
Like so many of you I see my fellow herdies as another family.
I am doing ok.
My health as thinks have become more clear.. is NOT GOOD. 

I am looking at long term issues but with the grace of God I will make it through. @Devonviolet  found me a doctor that can help with treating me. Yep... DV all the way from Texas found me an MD that does alternative medicine too. DV and I talk dogs here and there and she is such a blessing. Like so many of you here... I am blessed by all those I have met here. Typical treatment of my condition will eventually do more damage long term so I am not going that route.

I have been recuperating and also am prepping for the pups to leave we have had 5 out of the 12 leave... 4 more at the end of the month.
3 will stay for a bit longer to continue as started dogs. 

I may  be bringing in another dog for rehab... she is a wonderful dog but has had some issues with livestock. I believe with all my heart she can be retrained. I don't know why but my heart is so for this dog. I know about her from another herdie.
She is 10 hours away... DH said no problem...we can make the drive.  Dh has become a real sucker for the LGD's!
If she cannot be rehabbed then she will have a great place on the couch!

More later guys... gotta run. Just wanted to say Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. Ya'll are a great 2nd family!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 6, 2015)

Healing thoughts and prayers for you @Southern by choice


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

Praying for you Southern!!! 
Best wishes on recuperating your new LGD as well!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2015)

I really apprecate what you do!!! Sothern is an importaint member to BYH and is always helpful to others.


----------

